# Is this a "real" Gravely



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm only asking because I never saw one of these before. Is this a "real" Gravely, or was it built for them by someone else?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=71270&item=4328131984&rd=1


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Gees, there is TWO of them! Here is the other:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=26193&item=3843234184&rd=1


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well It is a Gravely but a "real" one? Well not realy. From what little I know it was made by someone else for Gravely. As I hear parts are REAL hard to find.


----------



## pgerhard (Sep 23, 2003)

Yea it is a real Gravely. It uses a continental engine connected to an 800/8000 series transmission. The GMT stands for grounds maintance tractor, and was designed to cut lage lawns with the 72" belly mower and wing mowers. I've heard as well that parts are tough to find.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Welcome to the forum pgerhard.

I did not know they used that trans. Someone had said they used something else, and guess I just belived them becouse of the front motor, insted of rear. Thanks.


----------



## pgerhard (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome. I've been lurking for a long time, but never posted because I didn't have anything to contribute. My post about the transmission is not completely accurate. I based it upon my memory of a post I read on another board, and of course that's a bad thing to do. The original post was as follows:

"There is some interest in GMT 900/9000 but not much. They are BIG
tractors, with 27 hp motors in front and modified 8-speed
transmissions. They are Gravely's versions of Cub Lowboys, intended
to compete in that market, a step above Gravely's traditional lawn &
garden products. A District Sales Manager (DSM) told me, "We never
made any money on it [GMT]." They were made for about 3 years. They
ran fine, and they operated a 72" Center Mount Mower as well as a 50"
Mower on a boom in the rear, for a total cut of 10 feet. The boom
could be lowered to cut banks or raised to a vertical position to fit
in tight places. A 3-point hitch was available, too. Good tractors
but too large for residential lawn & garden jobs and for common
Gravely attachments, even carts. Many (Most?) Gravely guys just don't
have room for them. A few guys with a LOT of room run them and like
them, but those guys are few and far between. I suspect that parts
would be hard to find as well.
If you come across a GMT 900/9000 and you can put it to work, more
power to you. I wouldn't buy one and expect to sell it at a profit.
It qualifies as a rare tractor - Gravely's heavyweight champ - but
because of its size there is little demand."

I looked at the illustrated parts list posted at: http://www.oldgravelys.net/pdf/GMT_900_IPL_1277.pdf and indeed there are differences in the transmission, but the overall design is still recognizable as a 800/8000 transmission. I tried to determine how the engine was attached to the transmission, but it wasn't clear to me from the parts list. I've never seen one in person but I would be intrested in knowing how it was done.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I did see one at last year's MowIn, and was a BIG tractor. Did not get a real close look at it though. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Pgerhard,
Thanks for the info! And WELCOME to the forum! Glad to get some more Gravely guys here, or that at least know about them.


----------



## promaster60 (Aug 14, 2012)

i just bought a Gmt 9000 and going thru the trany , the drive shaft hooks to the splined shaft that goes through the external front pto clutch shaft and that ties to a 540 rpm rear pto using the walk behind cone clutch. its a neat tractor ! 3 pt hitch 3 hydr. valves, 540 rear pto like a farm tractor .


----------

